#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Recycle Bin >  >  Kinematics of Machinery "Theory Of Machines" By Khurmi

## sriramu

Download Theory of Machinery by R.S Khurmi. Let me know how much this ebook helpful for you. You can see the list of chapters in this ebook.

*Title:* Theory of Machines

*Author:* R.S Khurmi

*Table of Contents:
*
*Contents*
L_ Power Transmission by Belt and Rope............................................................................................ 1
2.     Gear Drive........................................................................................................................................... 64
3.     Governor........................................................................................................................................... 12Q
4.      Fly Wheel .......................................................................................................................................... 151
5.      Balancing of Rotating Masses........................................................................................................ 187
6.     Link Motion............................................................................................................................. ....215
Answers to Objective Questions.............................................................................................................. 250
Subject Index.............................................................................................................................................. 253

Download the Book: Click Here  Similar Threads: guys can anyone please upload this text book "R.H.HAYES AND WHEEL WRIGHT, RESTORING OUR COMPETITIVE EDGE","COMPETING THROUGH MANUFACTURING, JOHN WILEY. NY, 1984" book on "theory of machines" and ME IIT kharagpur notes on "design of mc elements" Sadhu Singh book "Experimental Stress analysis" and Theory of elasticity" free pdf dowload Please help Me: Ebook "Mechanics of machines" by W. L. Cleghorn Please help Me: Ebook "Mechanics of machines" by W. L. Cleghorn

----------


## sinha kumar ashwini

how can i download R s khurmi book ?

----------

